# C02 Tassie?



## joeharrison (9/4/13)

Hi All,
New to forum. Did a little home brewing (K&K) about 10 years ago and have just dusted off the gear to brew a cider from an abundance of apples I came into and have stuck a couple of kits on the go while I am at it. Considering going down the track of kegs but am wondering if anyone can give advice about best place to get canister and refills. I see a lot of posts on here for Stinguishers, does anyone know a good source in Tas? I am located in Devonport but drive a courier run between Launceston and Somerset. I do pop into Air Liquid in invermay occasionally, going to ask them about refills. Just want a cheap alternative to BOC really, I'm a poor uni student so $$$ are an issue.
Cheers
Joe


----------



## taztiger (9/4/13)

G'day mate
Chubb Fire in Launceston are apparently pretty good for refills but I have only used Safety and Fire equipment at Derwent Park in Hobart. I bought one of the keg king co2 cylinders for about $200 filled and delivered a couple of years ago.

Cheers
Taz


----------



## Spork (21/4/13)

Chubb fire have been OK in the past, but can take 5-7 days to get a full cylinder back, and often forget to ring to say it's back.

Last time I used them I took in my 540g camping / emergency cylinder for refill before xmas.
Apparently the bloke who does the refilling somehow managed to break something in the valve. Someone else got theirs done and it "let go" when his wife was carrying it from the car. No injury, but not a happy wife...
They assure me that it will be fixed, but they are "waiting for a part".
****.
Where can it possibly be taking 4 MONTHS for a (small) part to come from?

So - I have a (nearly empty) 9kg cylinder, and nowhere I trust local to refill it, and a used once and rooted 540g one - actually, I HAD a used once 540g one. As far as I can tell it's now junk and sitting in someone's workshop somewhere.

Anywhere else in the North of the state - happy to drive to NW coast if I have to - that refills CO2? Starting to think I'll have to suck it up and rent CO2 from BOC, even though I have bought 2 new cylinders in the last 12 - 18 months.


----------



## DanteHicks (23/4/13)

Have a look at Supergas near the Launceston airport. They definitely have the gas however they may only fill their own cylinders.


----------



## ianh (23/4/13)

My understanding is Supergas send the cylinders to Victoria to be refilled, or at least the was the case a couple of years ago when I bought 2 used 6kg cylinders from them.


----------



## dago001 (23/4/13)

I think it comes down to usage a little. I go through approx 3 x 6kg bottles a year. I use BOC as it is handy. For my usage I would need to buy 2 x keg king bottles. I figured that by the time I freight them to Hobart for refill and the stuffing about to arganise it, I prefer to use BOC. For me cost was only one of the considerations. It costs me about $5.00/week for gas,although that is only a guesstimate.


----------



## manticle (23/5/15)

Resurrecting this thread.

Anywhere in the hobart region that will refill or swap go keg king 2.6?
If not, what other options are available for co2 cylinder purchase/hire/refill?

Cheers


----------



## dago001 (25/5/15)

Tas Home Brewing Supplies used to get them refilled. Maybe they still do, but they are now called Brew Tas. Not much help sorry, but I'm at the other end of the state. Hopefully some of the Hobart boys chime in and help you out.


----------



## itmechanic (8/6/15)

Plenty of options, Chubb fire will do fills, as will Brew by You in Launceston, and im sure they will also do fills from their Hobart store.
I should be able to do fills from my bulk tank in a few weeks if you run out of options.


----------



## jlm (9/6/15)

Brew by you were sending cylinders down to the hobart shop to get filled before they got their bulk setup going here, so you can be pretty sure that's an option.


----------



## manticle (13/6/15)

Thanks. Leaving tomorrow but won't get brewing set up for a few months.


----------

